# FLYBALL - had never heard of it before



## kundalini (Jan 25, 2009)

I had the chance to go to a *Flyball* competition yesterday. Craziest thing to see. There are two lanes and each team has four dogs that run, jumping four hurdles, smack a board that holds/releases a tennis ball, catch it and run back over the four hurdles, then the next dog, and so on.

I took a bunch of photos, but only had a few that even came close to being decent. The lighting was horrible, the place was very crowded, and the dogs were FAST!!! I'm not seasoned on action shooting, so this was a learning experience for me.

Anyway, the course. Notice the lightstand between the lanes. The team on the right had a false start (the red light).



 

The box. There are three positions for the balls (one at a time). I'm guessing the ones on either end are because some dogs are lefties and some are righties. The one in the middle are for the little dogs because their balls are smaller.​

 

Did I mention they are FAST!!!.​ 
This dog was almost too excited. ​

 

A few of the competitors were wearing sweat bands. This guy could get some serious air and remain totally focused.


 


If you get a chance to be at one of these competitions, I have one word for you.......... EARPLUGS. :lmao:​ 
Thanks for looking.​


----------



## kundalini (Jan 25, 2009)

Going for the ball.......



 


Oh boy...got the ball.......​


----------



## gsgary (Jan 25, 2009)

I shot some agility yesterday and most of these dogs do flyball, i was having to shoot at ISO3200 F2.8 and only getting 1/320


----------



## kundalini (Jan 25, 2009)

gsgary said:


> I shot some agility yesterday and most of these dogs do flyball,......


WOW, thanks soooo much for your comments on *MY* photos. Much appreciated.











































BTW, Flyball is a competition..... this thread ain't one.  :roll:


----------



## sarallyn (Jan 25, 2009)

wooo, look at that little staffordshire bull terrier go!
nice shots, kundalini


----------



## dl4449 (Jan 25, 2009)

Really nice shots kundalini looks like quite a challenge for the photographer and the dogs
Troy


----------



## gsgary (Jan 25, 2009)

kundalini said:


> WOW, thanks soooo much for your comments on *MY* photos. Much appreciate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Who said it was


----------



## kundalini (Jan 25, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Who said it was


Ooooookaaaay. Thank you for your interest in this thread.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 25, 2009)

Kundalini, you got some awesome catches there!  The last one of your first set-the dog with the sweatbands-is great!  The look of sheer determination on that dogs face is unmistakable.

Gary, I love your shots, as always, but you did kind of play unfair bringing that thousand-dollar glass in here..  Your pictures are in a class all their own.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 25, 2009)

Flyball looks and sounds like a hoot! You captured the action well...you can see the excitement and focus on the dogs' faces, and you get a sense of the speed they're going. My fave of the first set is the last shot (he sure cleared the hurdle by a large margin), and the first one of the second set (it's literally going 'flat out', and the lolling tongue gives the dog such a joyful look)


----------



## Mgw189 (Jan 25, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Kundalini, you got some awesome catches there!  The last one of your first set-the dog with the sweatbands-is great!  The look of sheer determination on that dogs face is unmistakable.
> 
> Gary, I love your shots, as always, but you did kind of play unfair bringing that thousand-dollar glass in here..  Your pictures are in a class all their own.




The OP doesnt exactly have cheap glass or bodies either.  Not that it really matters.  Both posted nice shots.  Kundalini what were you shooting with in those photos.  Indoor shots are always pretty tough to get no doubt about that.   I have had some luck at a some outdoor events with frisbee dogs.


----------



## stsinner (Jan 25, 2009)

Mgw189 said:


> The OP doesnt exactly have cheap glass or bodies either. .



I guess not-I just checked his profile, and I guess it was a level playing field..  A D300 and some awesome primes..


----------



## kundalini (Jan 25, 2009)

Mgw189 said:


> The OP doesnt exactly have cheap glass or bodies either. Not that it really matters. Both posted nice shots. Kundalini what were you shooting with in those photos. Indoor shots are always pretty tough to get no doubt about that. I have had some luck at a some outdoor events with frisbee dogs.


 Ummmmmm, I don't think comnparing a 70-200mm zoom to a 300mm prime (even if both are at f/2.8) is apples and apples.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 25, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> Flyball looks and sounds like a hoot! You captured the action well...you can see the excitement and focus on the dogs' faces, and you get a sense of the speed they're going. My fave of the first set is the last shot (he sure cleared the hurdle by a large margin), and the first one of the second set (it's literally going 'flat out', and the lolling tongue gives the dog such a joyful look)


 :lmao::lmao::lmao:

Cheers.... that little guy had me laughing all day long.


----------



## MissMia (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice series K! I'm sure it was quite the experience. My pups used to love flyball, but they were crazy.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 25, 2009)

MissMia said:


> Nice series K! I'm sure it was quite the experience. My pups used to love flyball, but they were crazy.


 .... but all the dogs were crazy, so were yours are especially crazy???  :lmao::lmao::lmao:   That's so fitting.  (Oh.... in a good way, my dear.... most certainly......)


_Unfortunately you can't hear the Bob Hope graaawllll when I look at your new (once again) avatar.  Thank you................_


----------



## MissMia (Jan 25, 2009)

kundalini said:


> .... but all the dogs were crazy, so were yours are especially crazy???  :lmao::lmao::lmao:   That's so fitting.  (Oh.... in a good way, my dear.... most certainly......)
> 
> 
> _Unfortunately you can't hear the Bob Hope graaawllll when I look at your new (once again) avatar.  Thank you................_



Of course my dogs were especially crazy! The one watched TV - turned it on and off and changed the channels. 

Thank you


----------



## kundalini (Jan 25, 2009)

....... but after February 17th, we're all doomed..... arrrghhh.   I shall die a little...... oh wait, all I need is a converter box........ (picture Groucho Marx with his cigar)................... ( wait........not Bill Clinton and _his_ cigar......)    :lmao:


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cool pix! Never heard of this sport, but I'll be looking for an event to shoot for sure. Thanks for sharing, love #2,4,7,8,and 9. #9 looks like our little Scruffy, a wire hair Jack Russel. Wow, just love 'em.


----------



## xtort- (Jan 26, 2009)

Sometimes you have bad lighting, and it looks like you made the most of what you did have.  So many people here are scared to crank up the ISO a bit, but you do what you gotta do.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 26, 2009)

kundalini said:


> Ooooookaaaay. Thank you for your interest in this thread.


 
What camera, lens ,ISO, focus point were you shooting at ? so i can give you some tips


----------



## bevin (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG those Staffy pics absolutely cracked me up. They're just so so staffy. I can almost hear her snorting and grunting as she runs from here


----------



## manaheim (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh hey look... a border collie!  SHOCK! 

Some nice action shots of the dogs there.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

